# Good toy poodle breeders in Colorado?



## LindaR (May 3, 2009)

I don't for Colorado but I got my previous poodle (toy) from Ash's Mystical Poodles in Nevada. (At that time, I lived in New Mexico). 

She was a very well bred, healthy girl who lived to be 15.


----------

